# Dual vs. Skar



## PinkFloydEffect (Nov 1, 2017)

I was looking into grabbing one of these new cheap DUAL DA10004D amps for $100 to power some 60w RMS door speakers. Then I realized for about the same price I could just buy one of the various similar 80w x4 amps from SKAR, the DUAL is also 80w x4. 

Opinions?


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

PinkFloydEffect said:


> I was looking into grabbing one of these new cheap DUAL DA10004D amps for $100 to power some 60w RMS door speakers. Then I realized for about the same price I could just buy one of the various similar 80w x4 amps from SKAR, the DUAL is also 80w x4.
> 
> Opinions?


Neither one would be on my top 20 list, but if I was going into the same decision as yourself with very little knowledge of the differences between the two, I'd probably have to take the Skar.

I suppose Skar is too, but Dual just screams low rent. It works, but not necessarily to spec, and looks dumb to boot.

Not saying it's the cats ass at all, but the Rockford Fosgate Prime R400-4 is only $150, and at least that amp is known to be pretty good. There are plenty of others too, so no point in taking a change with either you mentioned.

Edit: I just looked at Dual's site, and some of their gear does at least look fairly normal now. Still wouldn't run it though.


----------



## mitchell0715 (Apr 11, 2015)

Neither? lol

Kevin (owner of Skar) is an egotistical douchebag, among a slew of other sleezy business tactics he's done over the years

and dual..is well.. dual


I previously said Skar stole from a buildhouse in Korea, that was incorrect. It was Coleman the owner of CT Sounds who did this.


----------



## pw91686 (Apr 1, 2015)

89grand said:


> Neither one would be on my top 20 list, but if I was going into the same decision as yourself with very little knowledge of the differences between the two, I'd probably have to take the Skar.
> 
> I suppose Skar is too, but Dual just screams low rent. It works, but not necessarily to spec, and looks dumb to boot.
> 
> ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFBW9BLZ7RM

that is the 2 channel, so the 4 channel should also do rated power, and for $90, doesn't look like that bad of a deal if you're on a budget.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

pw91686 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFBW9BLZ7RM
> 
> that is the 2 channel, so the 4 channel should also do rated power, and for $90, doesn't look like that bad of a deal if you're on a budget.


It performed better than expected. It seems their high rated mono's fair much worse. Good power for the money, but like I said earlier, not necessarily to specs.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ereF-V43i0c


----------



## pw91686 (Apr 1, 2015)

89grand said:


> It performed better than expected. It seems their high rated mono's fair much worse. Good power for the money, but like I said earlier, not necessarily to specs.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ereF-V43i0c


yeah i saw that one as well, but it did put down around 17-1800 watts, so for under $200, not that that bad...
but yeah i agree, most of their amps probably aren't doing rated power, but their little 2 and 4 channels seem to be good budget amps.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

I'd buy the Skar.. just because cooler name. lol


----------



## SnakeOil (Jan 4, 2018)

I’ve never seen a Skar amp not do rated power. They are cheap because they are cookie cutter.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

mitchell0715 said:


> Skar (essentially) stole $250k from their buildhouse a few years back, among a slew of other sleezy business tactics


Care to share the source of this information? I've heard vague references to sleazy business tactics, but this is a first.


----------



## edub13 (Jun 19, 2015)

pw91686 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFBW9BLZ7RM
> 
> that is the 2 channel, so the 4 channel should also do rated power, and for $90, doesn't look like that bad of a deal if you're on a budget.


I just saw that video recently and jumped in here to link it. 

I haven't seen any other really inexpensive amps tested like that, so the Dual XPR/MINI (the model in the video) is what I would roll with for a true budget system using all new components.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

If you’re going to Walmart to buy an amp spend the extra $25 and get a Sony or pioneer amp..... it’s low end but atleast you won’t get laughed at.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

PPI iON are about as cheap I would go, but when you're down on that level there probably isn't much difference. Most are probably sharing boards

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## edub13 (Jun 19, 2015)

mmiller said:


> If you’re going to Walmart to buy an amp spend the extra $25 and get a Sony or pioneer amp..... it’s low end but atleast you won’t get laughed at.


Nonsense. That's like giving away a decent bottle of tequila! If you're gonna go Walmart on your amp, I say go all in or don't go at all :laugh:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I know someone running the 2-channel version of this amp on a pair of Morel tweeters and he's been happy with it.
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=zapco+st-4b


----------



## SnakeOil (Jan 4, 2018)

Some of you need to stop being snobs. Give the right person the car for a few days and they will whoop you with that dual amp.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

SnakeOil said:


> Some of you need to stop being snobs. Give the right person the car for a few days and they will whoop you with that dual amp.


Ya ok.


----------



## mitchell0715 (Apr 11, 2015)

rob feature said:


> Care to share the source of this information? I've heard vague references to sleazy business tactics, but this is a first.


Woops I was wrong, that's CT Sounds. I need to edit my post.

Skar has done some sleezy **** but I misspoke there.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Nov 1, 2017)

Wow lots of responses here. I am playing around with a friends vehicle so I am trying to see what is actually possible on a budget. The system in my car is a different story, I am very proud of my Focals they were a true investment. 

With that being said, the link to the Youtube amp dyno video for the DUAL XPR82D 2 channel amp is the video that inspired me to create this thread, it was tested and shown at over specs in a tiny chassis. Since I needed a 4 channel I figured its big brother was going to have equal quality and efficiency dyno ratings.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFBW9BLZ7RM

Wow I can't believe someone suggested a Zapco here, I actually run my Focal KRX2s off a somewhat vintage Zapco C2K amp so I am not apposed at all to running a Zapco if it can be found cheap. I did not realize there is a whole line of budget friendly Zapco amps on the market now. 

For under $150 what else would you all suggest for a 4 channel 80w RMS @ 4 ohm amp? Skar cant be the only alternative...


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

PinkFloydEffect said:


> For under $150 what else would you all suggest for a 4 channel 80w RMS @ 4 ohm amp? Skar cant be the only alternative...


I did mention the Rockford Fosgate R400-RD. I just received two of them today from Amazon. They run about $151 ea with free shipping. Rated power 75x4 @4, 100x4 @2, or 200 bridged @4.

Birth sheets claimed 524 and 522 watts from them, which is about 260w bridged instead of 200w. Not much real world difference in output, but better than getting less power than rated.


----------



## mitchell0715 (Apr 11, 2015)

PinkFloydEffect said:


> Wow lots of responses here. I am playing around with a friends vehicle so I am trying to see what is actually possible on a budget. The system in my car is a different story, I am very proud of my Focals they were a true investment.
> 
> With that being said, the link to the Youtube amp dyno video for the DUAL XPR82D 2 channel amp is the video that inspired me to create this thread, it was tested and shown at over specs in a tiny chassis. Since I needed a 4 channel I figured its big brother was going to have equal quality and efficiency dyno ratings.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFBW9BLZ7RM
> ...


mmats has an amp out there to compete with budget amps and i have to say ive never heard a bad thing about mmats (although i was sad they rated MAX not RMS). The owner of MMats did email be back and tell me they only did it to compete with other ratings so I appreciated his honesty. 

LS800x4 - MMATS Pro Audio

he said if you take 50% of the ratings thats the RMS power


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

Does that Dual share a board with any of the other class D amps? Seems like I read something about it being the same as one of boards Epsilon uses for their PPI/Soundstream lines. I can't keep up anymore, lol. I could be very wrong about this though.

Speaking of Epsilon boards, you can still find the Soundstream TN4.900d for under $150. No idea about warranty, but it should definitely be in consideration.


----------



## pw91686 (Apr 1, 2015)

PinkFloydEffect said:


> Wow lots of responses here. I am playing around with a friends vehicle so I am trying to see what is actually possible on a budget. The system in my car is a different story, I am very proud of my Focals they were a true investment.
> 
> With that being said, the link to the Youtube amp dyno video for the DUAL XPR82D 2 channel amp is the video that inspired me to create this thread, it was tested and shown at over specs in a tiny chassis. Since I needed a 4 channel I figured its big brother was going to have equal quality and efficiency dyno ratings.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFBW9BLZ7RM
> ...


pioneer gm-d8604


----------



## Jeffdachefz (Sep 14, 2016)

rob feature said:


> Care to share the source of this information? I've heard vague references to sleazy business tactics, but this is a first.


how has anyone in the car audio industry not heard about coleman thedinger aka coke man the dinger(he does massive amounts of coke) of CT sounds stiffing Paul Kim and his buildhouse out of buttloads of money? This forum is way behind on the times. This is old news.

As for skar audio, there's a 2000 page thread on CA.com forums about all the people that go fked over by kevin of skar audio, he deleted comments, sold B stock as new and a lot of other fkery going on but that was almost 6 years ago.


----------



## Jeffdachefz (Sep 14, 2016)

mitchell0715 said:


> Woops I was wrong, that's CT Sounds. I need to edit my post.
> 
> Skar has done some sleezy **** but I misspoke there.


Local guy (Landon Lynne) that was a dealer for them who literally helped him push/sell over 15 grand worth of gear, Did his whole vehicle into a loud CT sounds demo car and literally pushed the product in every social media aspect, working extremely hard repping the brand was gypped for 6 months of his commission and pay. Not to mention all his EXO subs had their baskets start breaking on him(baffles fully braced and 8 layer baffle.) So yeah sh*t products, sh*t owner, he blew all his companie's profits on over 200 1080TIs to fund his stupid crypto mining. Along with coke, massive amounts of coke. Landon always saw him pound down 8 balls everytime they hung out.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

Jeffdachefz said:


> how has anyone in the car audio industry not heard about coleman thedinger aka coke man the dinger(he does massive amounts of coke) of CT sounds stiffing Paul Kim and his buildhouse out of buttloads of money? This forum is way behind on the times. This is old news.


Maybe 'cause nobody here really talks much about CT Sounds?


----------



## SnakeOil (Jan 4, 2018)

rob feature said:


> Maybe 'cause nobody here really talks much about CT Sounds?


Why not? Isn’t it a car audio company? This is a car audio website.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

SnakeOil said:


> Why not? Isn’t it a car audio company? This is a car audio website.


Why not? They must not be something people wanna talk about. I dunno.

Talk about 'em all you want.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Maybe it's because this is more of an SQ forum? Yes a bunch on here like to get loud too but this forum seems to still swing hard towards the SQ side of things.

If that's true about the CT sounds guy that's wild!


----------



## SnakeOil (Jan 4, 2018)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Maybe it's because this is more of an SQ forum? Yes a bunch on here like to get loud too but this forum seems to still swing hard towards the SQ side of things.
> 
> If that's true about the CT sounds guy that's wild!


They play music right? Music makes sound.


----------



## mitchell0715 (Apr 11, 2015)

SnakeOil said:


> They play music right? Music makes sound.



****, I learned something new today. Does that mean water is wet?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

SnakeOil said:


> They play music right? Music makes sound.


Depends on how accurately they reproduce the sound.


----------



## SnakeOil (Jan 4, 2018)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Depends on how accurately they reproduce the sound.


If it’s not accurate it’s not music.


----------



## Smash (Oct 4, 2011)

Sonic will have a sale on this one at some point. https://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_40254_NVX-JAD800.4.html


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Nov 1, 2017)

Thank you all!

I looked into the models you have all listed here...

The MMats LS800x4 is still pricey and @ 50% of 120w thats still only 60w. I think I will pass on this one. 

Soundstream TN4.900D is discontinued, powerful amp though @ 150w x4 @ 4ohms. If I can find it cheap somewhere may be worth it. 

Rockford Fosgate R400-4D seems nice, just a tad bit more expensive if it is really worth it. Will keep it in mind @ 75w x4 @ 4ohms!

Pioneer GM-D8604 also seems nice, a hair less expensive than the Rockford and 100w x4 @ 4ohms so certainly a value!

I do not want too much RMS and run the potential of blowing a speaker, so the Rockford 75w seems like the way to go actually.


----------



## impulse (Jul 5, 2014)

Jeffdachefz said:


> how has anyone in the car audio industry not heard about coleman thedinger aka coke man the dinger(he does massive amounts of coke) of CT sounds stiffing Paul Kim and his buildhouse out of buttloads of money? This forum is way behind on the times. This is old news.
> 
> As for skar audio, there's a 2000 page thread on CA.com forums about all the people that go fked over by kevin of skar audio, he deleted comments, sold B stock as new and a lot of other fkery going on but that was almost 6 years ago.


No offense but that sounds like the typical drama queen hearsay crap I hear gossiper's talk about at work that spread like wildfire for no real reason. However Cokeman can be a transgender, one legged mute with leprosy for all anyone really cares. The question is...how do the subs sound for the price?



mitchell0715 said:


> Neither? lol
> 
> Kevin (owner of Skar) is an egotistical douchebag, among a slew of other sleezy business tactics he's done over the years
> 
> ...


Consumers don't care about that stuff. They are buying a end product, not getting engaged to the owner. There are countless companies out there that have done shady practices or had specific employees doing such. My boss deals in providing kickbacks to get jobs..employees get a check, end user get's a service while the not so smart company get's shafted out of a job. Welcome to capitalism.


----------



## mitchell0715 (Apr 11, 2015)

impulse said:


> Consumers don't care about that stuff. They are buying a end product, not getting engaged to the owner. There are countless companies out there that have done shady practices or had specific employees doing such. My boss deals in providing kickbacks to get jobs..employees get a check, end user get's a service while the not so smart company get's shafted out of a job. Welcome to capitalism.


Customers do care, because they dont want to receive a B-stock product sold as A-stock. They dont want to receive something DOA with no warranty.

Capitalism works in their favor. Why? Other companies that dont do that shady ******** have similar (and most likely the same product rebadged) for the same price.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

I certainly care. I'll spend more to buy from a reputable vendor over one with a sketchy reputation. I know they're gonna be there down the road for one thing. But a bigger reason is I don't wanna support someone with shady business practices and will gladly (passively) help them fail while supporting companies I find worthwhile.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

impulse said:


> No offense but that sounds like the typical drama queen hearsay crap I hear gossiper's talk about at work that spread like wildfire for no real reason. However Cokeman can be a transgender, one legged mute with leprosy for all anyone really cares. The question is...how do the subs sound for the price?
> 
> 
> 
> Consumers don't care about that stuff. They are buying a end product, not getting engaged to the owner. There are countless companies out there that have done shady practices or had specific employees doing such. My boss deals in providing kickbacks to get jobs..employees get a check, end user get's a service while the not so smart company get's shafted out of a job. Welcome to capitalism.


Yeah we have those people at my work too and we have ways of dealing with them. Usually emotional trainwrecks who have a self-inflicted terrible life outside of work.

And a lot of us DO care about the people behind the products we buy. Several of us on here like knowing who's behind what we buy. That's why brands like HAT, Sundown, Stereo Integrity, and Audiofrog are so popular on this forum. I won't buy a car audio product if I know the owner of the company has done shady business. Usually it's impossible to know anything about the people behind what you buy but with car audio it can be easy to get to know the people making it happen if you know the right people


----------



## Jeffdachefz (Sep 14, 2016)

impulse said:


> No offense but that sounds like the typical drama queen hearsay crap I hear gossiper's talk about at work that spread like wildfire for no real reason. However Cokeman can be a transgender, one legged mute with leprosy for all anyone really cares. The question is...how do the subs sound for the price?
> 
> 
> 
> Consumers don't care about that stuff. They are buying a end product, not getting engaged to the owner. There are countless companies out there that have done shady practices or had specific employees doing such. My boss deals in providing kickbacks to get jobs..employees get a check, end user get's a service while the not so smart company get's shafted out of a job. Welcome to capitalism.


Its not hearsay, there was screenshots of all the reciepts and discussion/everything. Would you really put your money into a company that does not give a flying fk about anything except taking your money? Customer service is sh*t, their woofers fall apart, their amps 4000 rms and up boards break and catch fire due to no board support. This is not hearsay this is literally stuff that went over your head due to you never being exposed to CT sounds. On every other forum and social media outlet, you have people reporting these issues with pictures. So no offense, you arent anywhere in the current spl scene to even talk about this.

When coleman got the feedback he deserved he made a post on facebook that he's getting out of car audio so the company legit does not care about any new R&D, he said he will still sell his basic subwoofers (cash cow) but literally if you buy from them, good luck getting any warranty if you get a bad product. Yes this is capitolism, you have [email protected] consumers that ignore the warnings and you have educated consumers that spend their money on other companies that have a good reputation.


----------



## willis36 (Apr 12, 2013)

mitchell0715 said:


> mmats has an amp out there to compete with budget amps and i have to say ive never heard a bad thing about mmats (although i was sad they rated MAX not RMS). The owner of MMats did email be back and tell me they only did it to compete with other ratings so I appreciated his honesty.
> 
> LS800x4 - MMATS Pro Audio
> 
> he said if you take 50% of the ratings thats the RMS power


The ppi trax4.1200d looks just like that mmats ls800x4, at least on the input side, makes me wonder


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Hmmm... wonder why Mmats went in that direction? Maybe it is still a good amp. $219 isn't a bad price, but with the latest Zapco offerings in that price range they better measure up. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Nov 1, 2017)

Bayboy said:


> Hmmm... wonder why Mmats went in that direction? Maybe it is still a good amp. $219 isn't a bad price, but with the latest Zapco offerings in that price range they better measure up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I would love to buy another Zapco but the fact Sonic does not sell them kind of scares me a bit as to why. My C2K was made in USA, not sure if that is the same with all newer Zapco amps?


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

pw91686 said:


> 89grand said:
> 
> 
> > Neither one would be on my top 20 list, but if I was going into the same decision as yourself with very little knowledge of the differences between the two, I'd probably have to take the Skar.
> ...


I'm actually installing this amplifier into a friend's vehicle Saturday.He's a tightwad....lol......but dam! I think it's hilarious the thing has 4awg terminals! I just got all the wire yesterday from PE and decided to go with 8awg.I'm very curious to see how this thing sounds on his Infinity Kappas.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Nov 1, 2017)

JH1973 said:


> I'm actually installing this amplifier into a friend's vehicle Saturday.He's a tightwad....lol......but dam! I think it's hilarious the thing has 4awg terminals! I just got all the wire yesterday from PE and decided to go with 8awg.I'm very curious to see how this thing sounds on his Infinity Kappas.


Please let us know.


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

PinkFloydEffect said:


> JH1973 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm actually installing this amplifier into a friend's vehicle Saturday.He's a tightwad....lol......but dam! I think it's hilarious the thing has 4awg terminals! I just got all the wire yesterday from PE and decided to go with 8awg.I'm very curious to see how this thing sounds on his Infinity Kappas.
> ...


Will do......stay tuned


----------



## impulse (Jul 5, 2014)

mitchell0715 said:


> Customers do care, because they dont want to receive a B-stock product sold as A-stock. They dont want to receive something DOA with no warranty.
> 
> Capitalism works in their favor. Why? Other companies that dont do that shady ******** have similar (and most likely the same product rebadged) for the same price.


Dual doesn't sell b stock and if it's DOA you take it back for a refund or swap.


----------



## ParDeus (May 10, 2014)

SPLEclipse said:


> Does that Dual share a board with any of the other class D amps? Seems like I read something about it being the same as one of boards Epsilon uses for their PPI/Soundstream lines. I can't keep up anymore, lol. I could be very wrong about this though.
> 
> Speaking of Epsilon boards, you can still find the Soundstream TN4.900d for under $150. No idea about warranty, but it should definitely be in consideration.


Just figured out today that TN4.900d is no longer the same amp. They did a switchirooni, I've got a thread about it.

As far as the Dual, I put one on a motorcycle recently, and it was surprisingly good for what you pay. User friendly, clean power on the scope, and exceptionally small.


----------



## Jeffdachefz (Sep 14, 2016)

impulse said:


> Dual doesn't sell b stock and if it's DOA you take it back for a refund or swap.


he was talking about skar...


----------



## mitchell0715 (Apr 11, 2015)

impulse said:


> Dual doesn't sell b stock and if it's DOA you take it back for a refund or swap.


isnt that my point


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Nov 1, 2017)

I was shopping around for a cheap 8" woofer using the reviews on SonicElectronix and came across a brand called MBQUART with good reviews...anyone care to chime in on them?

I have 240w RMS to work with at 4 ohms and wanted to spend less than $100 

Best thing I could find for the money was a Rockford Fosgate Punch P2D-8 series for $75 but if I need shallow mounting the MBQUART seem to be the way to go...


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

PinkFloydEffect said:


> I was shopping around for a cheap 8" woofer using the reviews on SonicElectronix and came across a brand called MBQUART with good reviews...anyone care to chime in on them?
> 
> I have 240w RMS to work with at 4 ohms and wanted to spend less than $100
> 
> Best thing I could find for the money was a Rockford Fosgate Punch P2D-8 series for $75 but if I need shallow mounting the MBQUART seem to be the way to go...


Unless you really need a shallow sub, Cerwin Vega V82DV2 is a nicely built sub flying under the radar and can be had pretty cheap if you shop around. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

MB Quart was great when they were actually MB Quart. Unfortunately they are like most other good names from the past. Only names now, purchased by other companies only for their name and logo, but far from the original company.

Not unlike a/d/s, PPI, Orion, Phoenix Gold, Diamond Audio, Sound Stream and many others.


----------



## lurch (Jan 20, 2014)

Diamond audio ??
OOOHHH NOO ...
More maxxsonics crap, or something else ?


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

PinkFloydEffect said:


> I was shopping around for a cheap 8" woofer using the reviews on SonicElectronix and came across a brand called MBQUART with good reviews...anyone care to chime in on them?
> 
> I have 240w RMS to work with at 4 ohms and wanted to spend less than $100
> 
> Best thing I could find for the money was a Rockford Fosgate Punch P2D-8 series for $75 but if I need shallow mounting the MBQUART seem to be the way to go...


Ohhhhhhh boy. Assuming you're not joking...MB Quart used to be THE brand to go to for high end SQ 20+ years ago. Here's a thread explaining what happened: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-mb-quarts-downfall-what-really-happened.html

Needless to say, it's just a run-of-the-mill average-to-mediocre company now along the lines of Hifonics, PPI, Soundstream, etc...

If you are looking for an 8" for ~$100 you can get the Sundown E8v5 from woofersetc for $105. They are killer and an excellent value. Low fs and small vas make them great for sealed or vented.

EV3 SERIES

There aren't many shallow subs on the market that are any good, and none that are in the sub $100 range. If possible I'd suggest avoiding them unless you really don't have a choice.


----------



## Jeffdachefz (Sep 14, 2016)

if you want the old MB quart, they are called german maestro now.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Nov 1, 2017)

Cerwin Vega....hmm I used to own a set of Cerwin Vega PA speakers and I thought they weren't that bad for the money. 

I saw Orion mentioned, they are still high quality original owners right? I have read Orion debatebly makes some of the best subs on the market. When I eventually add a sub to my Focal KRX set I think it will be an Orion...rather than something like a crazy expensive 13" Focal sub. 

I just looked into the Sundown E-8 V.5 D4 8" and I see it is 300w RMS but says will do fine in the 200w range...so I assume 240w will be okay? It says dual 4 ohm coils, so I am not sure how I would go about wiring that as a 4 ohm load on the amp without changing the load impedance and therefor the RMS? Is that 300w RMS @ 4 ohm spec already pre-wired?


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

PinkFloydEffect said:


> I just looked into the Sundown E-8 V.5 D4 8" and I see it is 300w RMS but says will do fine in the 200w range...so I assume 240w will be okay? It says dual 4 ohm coils, so I am not sure how I would go about wiring that as a 4 ohm load on the amp without changing the load impedance and therefor the RMS? Is that 300w RMS @ 4 ohm spec already pre-wired?


I'd feel comfortable putting a _lot_ more than 300w to them depending on the application. But on lower power they seem to do great. You can get them with dual 2ohm coils as well so you can get a single 4ohm load by wiring the coils in series. The model would be E8 v5 D2.


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

This little amp is pretty heavy.It doesn't seem cheap at all.Not much bigger than my hand!!


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

That Dual is probably better than most give credit for due to their past reputation as far as putting out the power. I seriously doubt you could convince anyone to take it seriously as far as sonic signature, but every once in a while even dogs have their day. If it works out it will still be a decent option for someone on a really tight budget or a secondary ride (the wife's?) where the usual brands will be wasted. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## impulse (Jul 5, 2014)

Bayboy said:


> That Dual is probably better than most give credit for due to their past reputation as far as putting out the power. I seriously doubt you could convince anyone to take it seriously as far as sonic signature, but every once in a while even dogs have their day. If it works out it will still be a decent option for someone on a really tight budget or a secondary ride (the wife's?) where the usual brands will be wasted.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


They probably buy predesigned boards from a China company wiling to put them in a branded heatsink. No doubt some of those designs are probably very well done given today's technology and manufacturing processes. Today we have things like DirectFets, OptiMOS, StongIRFET from Infineon and I'm sure there are lots of other advancements in component technology that yield excellent results from just about any modern day amp.


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

We got the install done(sort of) yesterday.The location he wanted the amp was very tight and although it does work the fit has to be very precise.Behind the dash plate under the steering wheel.So when I left the amp was not mounted because he has to move it over about a half inch or so.But it was getting dark and I needed to leave so we just left it loose behind the plate.We zip tied the Xover boxes back to back and then zip tied them up to a bracket.That needs to be fixed,those things need to be secured and not bouncing around like that.

Results.....After tuning it and setting the HP filter it is very impressive.For the money I would say it is a very good deal.However,when I left he texted me and said the speakers were cutting in and out individually and not both at the same time.When he cranks the volume knob quickly they come back....strange I thought.I told him when he goes to finalize the install to make sure all connections are solid and that he really should secure those Xover boxes much better.Anybody have any other ideas as to why that would be happening?


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

My buddy moved the amp over properly and mounted it.Everything is working good now.Here's an idea of how compact the amp is.It's mounted behind the metal plate and the finished shot is the panel directly below the steering wheel.Tight area but made for a good spot.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Not bad for $60. It's when you start needing more channels that other options come into play where something like PPI iON offers a better value (i520.4 @ $109, i640.5 @ $139). 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Nov 1, 2017)

JH1973 said:


> However,when I left he texted me and said the speakers were cutting in and out individually and not both at the same time.When he cranks the volume knob quickly they come back....strange I thought.I told him when he goes to finalize the install to make sure all connections are solid and that he really should secure those Xover boxes much better.Anybody have any other ideas as to why that would be happening?


Try isolating that amp from the metal body, you could be creating a ground loop. This is why I have mine screwed to a wood isolating board. This is the older version of the 2-ch DUAL amp (XPE2700) not sure if it puts out its rated RMS but it is CEA-2006 compliant. 












Bayboy said:


> Not bad for $60. It's when you start needing more channels that other options come into play where something like PPI iON offers a better value (i520.4 @ $109, i640.5 @ $139).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


The XPR84D 4-ch version of the DUAL amp is a great value for that as well.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Pretty sure speakers cutting out individually isn't a ground loop and he said it's working fine now.


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Pretty sure speakers cutting out individually isn't a ground loop and he said it's working fine now.


Well,everything was fine but now it's cutting out again periodically.I think it might be a signal issue.Can't understand why it would be a ground loop.

I split the stock front low levels.Half goes to the Dual and other half back into the stock amplifier.Dual runs the doors and stock amp runs the center channel.I'm wondering if the stock low levels don't play nice between the 2 amps?I know the stock amp uses the front signal to create the center channel but I would think it just simply splits the signal internally.I soldered Parts Express RCA plugs to the wire.They're not the greatest quality that's for sure.

So as a test I told him to pull the low level plug from the stock amp.That will kill the center channel,rear doors and subwoofer leaving the stock signal only playing the Dual.Waiting to hear back from him.


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

Got a report from my friend that the last 2 days there have been no cut outs.Car audio can be very strange to me.Especially the intermittent problems!


----------



## Malakaflocka13 (Apr 30, 2020)

mmiller said:


> Ya ok.


l
Im with snakeoil on this one .u get the right installer and he can work magic wit just about anything .


----------

